# Help! Dog at 1/2 a kitchen sponge



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby nibbled half the kitchen sponge this morning! She's captured it before and nibbled a quarter of it - no problems. But this time it was half. It's the small kind that yellow and green and it was already wet from being in the sink. 

Man.. I hope this doesn't cause a problem! Can you anyone out there tell me if they've had thier dogs do this and if they were ok??









She looks fell is acting fine- no vomitting or anything- it's been about an hour now. She's actually bored- wants me to feed her.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would call the vet and see what they say


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm, not that it matters or makes a difference but what kind of sponge was it? Did it have a scouring pad on one side? The things they get into. I hope she will be ok, Riddick once ate my iPod, for revenge on a missed run one morning, but he ended up being ok. I just watched his poo for the rest of the day, and he ended up passing some of the iPod material through.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I had a scrubby side, but not the steel wool mean stuff. 

Called the vet they said to watch for vomitting or lack of pooping. UGH! I don't mind sifting through poo for buried treasure. It's the waiting hate.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Just watch him carefully and if he shows any signs of discomfort or cannot go poo even if he tries to etc... I would take him to the vet.
My puppy and my not-so-puppy-anymore (2yr old) shared a kitchen sponge just a couple of weeks ago, and luckily it passed through on both of them...








This is why I do not leave my puppy unsupervised with my DH HOME...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

If it's nibbled into peices then it's a good chance that it will pass through, but if it's a big chunk (Over 1" square)is could possibly block the intestines, very serious! I would deffinately call the vet.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

You don't really even need to shift through the poop, it will be VERY obvious if it comes through..
The waiting is the hardest, but unless he is showing discomfort already, that is the only thing you can do. I am sure he will be just fine!!








Lesson learned, right, gotta keep an eye on them at ALL times!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, I see you already did call the vet! Keep us posted.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Ruger ate an entire (8"x8") dish rag (whole) when he was 6 months old. I went to take it from him and he swallowed it. I was shocked! The vet said to watch for signs of blockage and watch the poop. On the third day, out came the entire dish rag. It is terrible waiting but it seems like sponge pieces would be small enough to pass through.

Good luck!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Hubby does ceramic tile, and we always have huge sponges around here (like 12x6 inches), as those are what he uses to wipe after grouting.

Reich thinks they are FANTASTIC.

She is not one to chew items that aren't hers...but cannot resist them if they're within reach.

I've had her manage to devour nearly half of one without complications. Although, I think she just likes ripping them up, doesn't actually ingest much.

Just watch for blockage as the vet suggested. Good luck!!!!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

A dish rag!







Wow- that had to be dry going down. Thank you though, that gives me hope about the sponge! 

I had been looking on line and people were saying to feed her Hyrogen P to back her wretch it back up. I didn't want to do that to her if I didn't have to. So I skipped that.

DH is going home at lunch to check on her. Told him what to look for and he's gonna take her for the quick walk in the hopes that she'll go. 

Thanks everyone for thier input- I'll keep you posted! 

BTW- I knew she was a sponge thief so we make a habit of putting the sponge far back behind the sink by the window. She must've craned and really stretched to stand up and get it. I'm gonna have to hide it in the dishwasher from now on. 

She also dismantled an Ipod once- but never ate it.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got a call from the vet. Great vet! They've called me twice to check on her since I called them at 7:00am when they opened. The vet advised me to feed her "a couple cans of pumpkin and some bread"








Turns out that fiber, fiber, fiber, is the ticket. He says she's a big dog and can have that much pumpkin no problem (she's 60 lbs). Pumpkin is the key to poo apparently. 
I actually asked, "Should I feed her white or wheat bread?"







the tech paused and said... "I don't think it matters" - she was probably thinking "Lady... your dog just ate a sponge! It's not gonna matter". Then she says seriously, "But no toppings- butter, jam.." I had to smile at that.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL...white or wheat.

If fiber is what you're looking for, wheat would probably be better.

But yeah, pumpkin is a dog-poo cure all


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

DH went home at lunch and she's doing fine. He let her out of the outdoor kennel to run around and she promptly pottied on the new sod- he had mixed feelings about that.









No sign of sponges though- you should have heard his voice when I asked him to "check".









So I'm still gonna feed her pumpking this evening when I get home....Maybe a pumpkin sandwich.. hold the mayo.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Pumpkin is working!









And even better... she LOVES the canned pumpkin. She's a pumpkin lovin' dog! 

Thanks all for your input!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Any signs of a kitchen sponge yet?


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I love how ppl band together on this board even when the topic is poo sifting! Anyway keep us posted.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ya..that's why I love this board too- everyone helps each other









And good news...sponge has left the building!!,...er..Ruby. The pumpkin worked well. DH is worried she likes it so much she won't want her regular fair. I guess I know what I can give her now for a special occasion- kiblble a la pumpkin. 

She has been bright and happy too. I say that she is "pumpkin powered'".


----------

